# question about eurosport k9



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I haven't looked at the Eurosport k9 site for nearly 3 years . Visited the site to refresh my memory on some of the dogs and see that the site is very much different --- and no Taunya ! What happened.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I believe they got divorced.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

so is Taunya still in dogs?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I believe Nancy is correct, think Taunya is still here in the states, her x husband I don't think is..And as far as I know she's still into dogs..


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't know Taunya personally. I know some SAR folks had dogs from her before the changes. Ladylaw (Renee) knows her personally. All I know is that she has a good repuatation. She is on Facebook.


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

Taunya is living near San Angelo, TX. She and Josef were divorced a couple of years ago. Taunya has some excellent dogs and had a few litters a year. She also has some close friends with dogs from Eurosport that have puppies. She is mentoring these friends and helping out with their breeding programs. She and I co-own some Slovak show line dogs. 

If you're looking for a zet Eurosport dog (the USA kennel), they are available from time to time.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Was Galant z PS her dog? I know she had one certified in cadaver.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

well that sux, my dog is eurosport lineage. i have been saving my pennies to get another one. what will become of the breeding program? where is nukey? (assume he is still alive??

oh well, hope the break up wasn't too messy. now i gotta find another breeder.


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

Nuke passed away about a year ago. Galant passed away 2 years ago. Paxton a son of Galant is in NY.

Taunya has Samer and Italo, she also has some very good females in Texas. She still has access to dogs from Slovakia and Czech Republic through the network of people she knows.

Samer is a son of Nuke and is trained many, many things - IPO, Agility, OB, Human Remains search. He's a super stable and super talented dog - beautiful too.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=484132-samer-z-kurimskeho-haje


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Mainly asking about Galant because I know several other folks with cadaver or USAR dogs who have him somewhere in the pedigree as does my dog. Shame he did not see particularly old when he passed then.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi's "mom" is out of Galant/Loly


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The page has really changed direction. All the SAR testimonials (actually all testimonials) are gone but that is probably for the better as I was always told Taunya was the person SAR folks needed to speak with. I feel the testosterone oozing out of the current web page.

Beau is a Galant Great Grandson so very little influence I would guess. He seems more like the dogs in the motherline anyway and Galant was buried in his father's pedigree.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I guess that means we're related LOL , Masi must be Beau's 1/2 aunt


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yeah....I do know the USAR and other SAR folks often had much good to say about Taunya.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

shame all that building up of culture, networks, genetics, facilities all gone, a footnote in history.

sad about nuke passing, they store any semen? what is the general feeling re the dog as a stud/producer/working dog - what characterisitcs define him, what females would/would not mate him with, said to be czech but his ped does not seem czech??

lots of questions, i am a fan of the dog. any info i would really appreciatte.


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

Samer is a son of Nuke, he is SAR and so much more. He passes this on to his progeny. Paxton is a son of Galant and is available for stud in NY area.

The breeding program isn't gone, just distributed to trusted breeders in USA and with Taunya's guidance. 

There may be some frozen semen available.


----------

